# Memories.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Mr Slow hand at his best live, it might be the whisky or the last comment from the walterwilson show but it really hit home with this version..

I remember getting into the groove at my home recording studio when I lived at home doing this song with myself on all the different instruments mostly on my synthesizer and 335 Gibson guitar and me singing with my take on this song.

After I recorded it I took it down to my dad who has now departed but lived with us at that time as my mum had died, and with him being blind and he couldn't manage on his own, as I played it to him on the stereo he started to cry saying it was one of his and mums favourite songs.

I said "hey up dad it's not that bad" but I know it was in the groove for me a bit like this. 




Good memories

God I miss my mum and dad  ..

ray.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Ray,

Thanks for reminding me of this version, I've got it on CD somewhere.

I saw EC at the AH and he played this version and as it got to the end and Katie Kissoon was feeding off his riff he grinned and started to take it up an octave and she stayed with it so he did it again and she still managed... just. Fantastic night.

Thanks again

Bob


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great and another 'artiste' I had the pleasure of in my RV.
Not long before his child fell to his death from a NY window.

Ray.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Beautiful. One of my desert island discs for sure. I much prefer him doing the slower version.
But my favourite version is when he appeared along with Dire Straits at Nelson Mandelas birthday celebrations (his 70th I think) and him and Mr Knopfler were just brilliant.
MK and EC, two of the very best.


----------

